# Monarch 10EE lathe for sale.



## John Rus (Dec 30, 2013)

This is not mine but this is a killer deal if someone wants it.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/for/4261635015.html

If you are within driving distance from Chehalis it is the deal of the year! I would get it if I could afford it and would have the space.

Good luck,
John.


----------



## lohring (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for this tip.  That lathe is now sitting in my shop.  

Lohring Miller


----------



## MachineTom (Jan 16, 2014)

Lohring, if you have not used a 10EE before, you will quickly see why these machines are so loved. If you have, well welcome to the club.


----------



## lohring (Jan 17, 2014)

It's my first.  I remember my uncle praising them in the 1950s.  This one will need some work on the well used chucks, but the base machine and its spindle are still very accurate even after nearly 70 years,

Lohring Miller


----------



## kvom (Jan 18, 2014)

The Monarch group on Practical Machinist is a great resource if you have questions or issues with your lathe.


----------



## lohring (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks, I've been searching there as well as on other sites.

Lohring Miller


----------

